
Ask HN: OS X productivity tips/apps? - milankragujevic
Hey everyone! I just bought a MacBook Air, my first time with OS X.<p>I&#x27;m looking for recommendations for apps (preferably free) and all around tips for using the OS.<p>I&#x27;m using the OS for developing PHP, Node.js and Web design. For now I&#x27;m using Safari for browsing but Chrome and Firefox for testing the websites I&#x27;m making, and Atom.io as an editor, however I&#x27;m not sure it&#x27;s the best choice.<p>Thanks everyone!
======
konart
I don't like Atom, 'cause it's still as unstable as it was a year ago and
memory hungry, so I'd say - try Sublime Text, if you haven't before. Matter of
taste though.

[https://kapeli.com/dash](https://kapeli.com/dash)

[https://www.mediaatelier.com/CheatSheet/](https://www.mediaatelier.com/CheatSheet/)
\- cheatsheet for (almost) any app. Know your hotkeys!

[http://brew.sh/](http://brew.sh/) \- your package manager

[https://www.iterm2.com/](https://www.iterm2.com/) \- best terminal
replacement, most likely

[http://happenapps.com/#quiver](http://happenapps.com/#quiver) \- evernote for
your code (dash has similar functionality build-in though)

------
selectnull
[http://www.hammerspoon.org/](http://www.hammerspoon.org/) to automate and
script your desktop with Lua

------
binarymule
[https://www.alfredapp.com](https://www.alfredapp.com)

